
The Difference Between Rationality and Intelligence - paulpauper
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/18/opinion/sunday/the-difference-between-rationality-and-intelligence.html
======
brudgers
A few months ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12520321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12520321)

